# 98 huskee riding mower upper housing is busted



## RickySm (Mar 11, 2021)

I've been looking for ever trying to find a stock trans with matching numbers but I have yet to find one. Is there another trans that will fit and work properly.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Ricky, welcome to the tractor forum.

MTD makes Huskee mowers for box stores, primarily TSC. You can get a new top cover for your transaxle for $80. See item #5 in attachment:

Huskee 13A0673G131 - Huskee Lawn Tractor (1998) (Tractor Supply) Transmission Assembly 618-0073 Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree

*____*

Your transmission part number should be 618-0073?? Replaced by part number 918-0163B / 918-0163D, according to MTD. See below: 










Transmission Complete Replaces 618-0073
Part# 918-0163B (Superseded to 918-0163D) 
OEM Warranty Repair Part for MTD


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ebay has 2 used 618-0073 transaxles for sale, plus a used 618-0073 top & bottom housing for sale.


----------



## RickySm (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## RickySm (Mar 11, 2021)

RickySm said:


> I cant seem to find the exact matching numbers. thanks for your response


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You can find an MTD model 618-0166A transaxle on the internet.


----------



## RickySm (Mar 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> You can find an MTD model 618-0166A transaxle on the internet.


Is there anyway you could give me the link?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ebay posted on the internet that they had a used 618-0166A transaxle, but that is gone.

Part# 618-0166A is also Superseded to 918-0166D. So., you can expand your search to both numbers. You can find a new 918-0166D for $600-$700.
Amazon.com : MTD 918-0166D Transaxle-Single S : 
Lawn Mower Parts : Garden & Outdoor
918-0166D TRANSAXLE-SINGLE S | Tool Parts Direct
Transaxle-single S


----------

